# Where does one get HO tool boxes and garage items?



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I see everyone posting their cars in some sort of garage collage or other HO background buildings. I would like to get some things like that. Where can you buy them?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I think there is a guy in the diecast forums that makes some stuff.
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Stangfreak. if you can get him to commit.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Russ at Milezone.com is a Hobby Talk sponsor & is good to deal with . . . Greenlight makes some of the shop tools & stuff --

http://www.milezone.com/gl-accessories-6-pack-firestone-edition-pre-order-13021.html

The Greenlight "Muscle Car Garage" cars each have a shop tool, also.

And M2 Machines makes the sweet lifts --

http://www.milezone.com/m2-machines/auto-lifts.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I got "MY" Garage interior as part of the display diorama with a diecast car from Motor Max, from their American Graffiti collection. But I've seen other garage interiors from the same company that were different too. Check Ebay....


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Now if we could only get a small figure wielding a sawsall around the rear wheel wells of a wheel well hack job that would be cool. That and an HO sized Kate Upton.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

I might have an extra set with a tool box, work bench, drill press etc. I'll check and let you know later today


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- I just love these little Motor Max "Garage" Dioramas, here's another one(Clyde-O-Mite) that's similar-but different to mine....


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

I go to Hobby Lobby and buy some of the Green Light muscle cars which contain different shop tools. You can find them back buy the model car section usually one row over. I found a rolling tool box, shop bench, drill press and more.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

here's a thread about how mine came together...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298692

some pieces were from an old Matchbox Garage set, some were scratchbuilt.

--rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

These are Greenlight tools. You can buy them in a set. There is a Firestone set also that I like!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GL-Greenlig...77381?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item35b841a865


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I see everyone posting their cars in some sort of garage collage or other HO background buildings. I would like to get some things like that. Where can you buy them?
> :thumbsup:


I built my shop diorama using two of the Motormax dioramas. I also bought a Greenlight Shop Tools Set and a couple of 1/64 Figures from cczns on eBay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-64-10-Far...13475?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item58882f2683)



For more info see my shop building thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=268955

There was a thread where tools & accessories were re-purposed from other items, but I can't find it right now.

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. I now know where to get my supplies bit by bit.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Try an Ebay search for " Winner's Circle Pit Row" If you can find "Dale Earnhardt Daytona 500 Win",it's probably the best, IMO...RM 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...+car&_osacat=2616&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say that all of the shops yu guys have created are awesome, kiwidave always has some nice cars in his garage


----------

